# Fingerprint



## ayed

Hello, folks.
I hope to have good time with my question ..

I want the Turkish word for "fingerprint" 


Thank you in advance 

Ayed


----------



## Revontuli

Hello Ayed,

''fingerprint'' means ''parmak izi''.


----------



## ayed

Revontuli said:


> Hello Ayed,
> 
> ''fingerprint'' means ''parmak izi''.


 
Thank you , revontuli, for your quick response..
I want the fingerprint taken by police when dipping criminal's fingerprints in ink and then print them on a criminal record.It is called in your language ( *Basmah*) ?


----------



## Revontuli

Hello Ayed,

Sorry, I couldn't be sure... You mean if there's a specific word/term for ''fingerprint'' in Turkish?

We call it ''parmak izi'', the noun form. And we say ''parmak izini almak'' = to take one's fingerprint. I'm not sure if there's another word for that...


----------



## dudasd

"Basma", it's another kind of print, like patterns on textile. Has nothing with fingers.


----------



## ayed

dudasd said:


> "Basma", it's another kind of print, like patterns on textile. Has nothing with fingers.


 Thank you ,  dudas.
Is "basma" a Turkish word?


----------



## avok

Yes, it comes from the verb "bas(mak)" which means (to) "press" and you also "press" your finger for a "parmak izi". 
ex: Parmağını bas: press your finger.


----------



## ayed

thank you , avok, for confirmation..


----------

